# Sharks seem thick



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sharks seem pretty thick around emerald isle for early as it is. Went out Monday on kayak, lots of em, some good ones out and about too..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h4KvJC_Llo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Anyone else been seeing a little more then norm?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Small blacktips were eating gotchas off Avon last Saturday,so I would guess they are here as well....


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thats good news heading to oak island thursday gonna yak out some baits on my 9/0. I just hope I can get somthing on the beach. Had somthing spool my 4/0 last summer so I upgraded drag and bought a 9/0


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Small blacktips were eating gotchas off Avon last Saturday,so I would guess they are here as well....


We were having issues throwing buck tails around bait pods, could barely get a jig to the bottom without getting cut off or hooked up to a damn shark. Just seem like this year near us at least, they are here a little thick and a little early as well..


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

The Spanish Macks hit Myrtle Beach around april 24th this year. the sharks follow about a week later. So they made it to you, they're luvin the Smacks more than us humans, but I agree, there are many out there this year, Keith


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> We were having issues throwing buck tails around bait pods, could barely get a jig to the bottom without getting cut off or hooked up to a damn shark. Just seem like this year near us at least, they are here a little thick and a little early as well..


 Jesse they are here at about same time every year following the fatback.. We also have had our jigs cut off,but that has happened before in baitballs full of fatback.. Guess this area has always had them thick,cause it doesn't seem like there are anymore this year than in previous ones..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I hear y'all . We usually see Some near EI this time of year, but no where in the realm of what it has been last few weeks. Rivaling aug/sept for us here. Normally a few here and there, even with our spring bait moving around, but nothing like this year.
Took a walk down the beach throwing poppers for some big blues, and you guessed it, down a few poppers now hah


----------



## absolute80 (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, they've been thick in the surf for me at Pine Knoll Shores the past couple of weekends; all blacktips, not a single dogfish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

We had some big boys around pks area last week. 8ft range, few locals have been dragging in some big duskys, fat black tips, and one got dumped on a 9/0 . Maybe when cobes move out for good ill put a cast bait out if I'm bored lol


----------



## absolute80 (May 30, 2013)

Jesse, how far would I need to cast a hunk of bait to have a shot at one of those sharks of that size? I can bring my bigger "heaver" and set it out and let it soak while I'm doing my 'normal' fishing with my other rod.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

They are thick as thieves at Sunset. They bit off 2 Gotchas so I changed to a tree rig, they destroyed that and bit off 2 jigging spoons. So then I sat back and contemplated a second mortgage for more gear to waste, and then decided to try another tree rig, but this time I used a pyramid weight in place of the jigging spoon. WHAM...4 nice fat Spanish one after another, and a few blues mixed in for flavor, the sharks left it alone as soon as I substituted a hunk of lead for the jigging spoon. But with bait it's been mostly little sharks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you guys mean its not normal for 3 garbos to shoot out from under the pier every time a undersized Spanish gets thrown back? Or on a any given moment have one free swimming on top cruising for lunch?

Because that's normal down south at Shark Mecca. (Myrtle Beach)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

absolute80 said:


> Jesse, how far would I need to cast a hunk of bait to have a shot at one of those sharks of that size? I can bring my bigger "heaver" and set it out and let it soak while I'm doing my 'normal' fishing with my other rod.


As long as u can throw past shore break ur in there lol


----------

